# What Is This?



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

I havent a clue!
Its in the substrate of my reef aquarium.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Spaghetti Worm
Spaghetti and Hair Worms… What’s in a Name? by Ronald L. Shimek, Ph.D. - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Spaghetti Worm
> Spaghetti and Hair Worms… What’s in a Name? by Ronald L. Shimek, Ph.D. - Reefkeeping.com


Learn something new everyday,,,,Thanks Madness! *thumbsup thanx


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

G'ah! Scary! Are they bad??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Detritus eaters, they can become self-sustaining if conditions are right. They won't overcome the tank unless you have unruley conditions, kinda like Bristle Worms.


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh wow, I've never seen one all the way out like that! Usually I only see the, ah, "strands" sticking out from somewhere in the rock.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

VERY nice shot you took of it!


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

tike said:


> VERY nice shot you took of it!


Thanks k:


----------

